# WE HAVE BEEN APPROVED AT LAST



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello everyone

After having 1 panel deferred and 1 cancelled because it wasnt quarate we were approved today.

            

Cant believe we are going to be parents. They said we were going to be great parents.

Hows this for fast. The SW is coming tomorrow with files on 2 siblings we have been matched to. I am really excited. SW said if we say yes we wont have them for xmas but maybe Jan.

Going out for t with my parents tonight. Really looking forward to it.

Bye for now

A very excited Askingangels & dh
xxxxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW THAT IS QUICK!

Congratulations!

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fantastic news 

that was quick work on the matching side of things!

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on being approved  & I hope the visit from your SW tomorrow regarding 2 possible matches brings the children you have waited for so long into your lives.

We were linked 11 years ago yesterday to our DS who was 3½ at the time and we did not meet him until January.

SS dont like moving Children before Christmas, especially at the age our DS was but there have been exceptions so you never know!

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on when you can about the possibility of your children.

Hope you have a nice night tonight.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay well done asking angels and dh  
hope the match feels good  

kj x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Asking Angels,
Fantastic news!!!! and a possible match! I hope one of them turns out to be the one!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Asking Angels
Great News I wish you all the best
Sharon xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!

I bet you won't sleep at all tonight! Have you come down from the ceiling yet??!

Wow, approved and possible match all in one day!

Hope it's catching, we're there at panel in 36 hours!!!

Good luck and best wishes for tomorrow's meeting!

x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news on approval and possible match.

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your approval, I knew it would all be OK for you.

Fab news re the possible match, hope tomorrow goes well.

Love
OT x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations on being approved! Yipeeeeeee

Good luck for tomorrow.......can't wait to hear your news...

HHH


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations on being approved and all the very best with your possible matches - glad to see things moving so speedily for you! 

Ever - all the very best for your panel on Thursday  

sundog
xxx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Fantastic news       So pleased for you both.  Well done on the matching front too - that is unbelievably quick.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards
Lynn xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations....can't wait to hear about your potential match!!!!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

mega  on being approved

keep us posted on your news

A
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to you both xxxx


Laine xx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news congratulations what a quick match/approval well done!   

Rebecca X


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Well done, that's great news, keep us posted on your match   

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi - Have you got any news you can share with us all yet - were all eager to find out how things are??

Love
ANDREA
XX


----------



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello

Thank you all for your kind words. I may have confused you when I said 2. The SW brought details of a brother and sister. Me & DH still have to have a long chat but I dont think these are the ones for us. It is the hardest decision of my life but it has to be right for everyone and I dont think it is right for us.

While SW was here she mentioned a little boy. we want to know more about him so will keep you all posted. SW is off till Tuesday now so wont hear anything till after that.

Thank you all again


A very happy but confused
Sxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

As you say the decision has to be right, this is your child for life.  It must have been hard but you've done the right thing.  Let's hope this little boy turns out to be a better match.

Cindy


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Asking Angels,
Not sure if you remember me but just wanted to say HUGE congratulations to you & DH!

Wonderful news!!! You're going to be a brilliant mummy and daddy!!
      

Lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry this possbile match looks like a no go but as we've all said so many times on here, it has to be right, not just for you & your DH but the children as well so you are right to say no & I hope you hear about the other possible match soon.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

